
Facebook Live: Now You Can Never Leave - jfaat
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/facebook-live-now-you-can-never-leave
======
draw_down
It's just another implementation of the same idea as Meerkat or Periscope,
that's all. Before freaking out about how this is going to imprison you in
Facebook or whatever, I recommend watching one. They can be really fun and
interesting, sometimes celebrities or other internet personalities just take
questions, sometimes it's a person who is doing something interesting or
visiting an interesting place. It'll be alright.

